

Causes open sources Buffet, a Ruby testing framework. - johnfn
https://github.com/causes/buffet

======
kunley
While this is cool, I must admin it's a bit "worse is better" approach.
Wouldn't be cooler just to unbloat existing test tools?

~~~
johnfn
I don't think so. I mean, RSpec is pretty fast as is, at least for running
only hundreds of tests. The problem we were encountering is that if you want
to get full coverage, some tests will have to hit the database or do other
(mildly) time consuming tasks, and if you have a large enough test suite doing
these things all over the place, they tend to add up into ridiculously long
test runs.

------
mattraibert
How are people using this? For having an incredibly fast suite of unit tests
(i.e. speed up your suite from 25 seconds to 5 seconds)? Or are we talking
about a 25 hour build that now runs in 5 hours?

~~~
johnfn
It speeds up about linearly; 5 more machines will make it run about 5 times as
fast, etc. For incredibly fast suites, it isn't very helpful, because the
startup and sync times across machines outweigh the benefits.

At causes, our tests run in about 20 minutes on 1 machine, and 4 minutes with
buffet and 5.

------
rawsyntax
sounds like another hydra ( <https://github.com/ngauthier/hydra> ). It
distributes your tests across processor cores, and optionally remote workers
(other machines)

Why is Buffet better? (I'm genuinely interested)

~~~
RobertLowe
As far as I know Hydra can't run on 1.9 (
<https://github.com/ngauthier/hydra/issues/29> )

Alternatively, you have parallel_tests (
<https://github.com/grosser/parallel_tests> ) which can run on multiple cores.
That's great if you use a mac pro, or some behemoth machine.

Little known there's testbot ( <https://github.com/joakimk/testbot> ) which
can run tests across machines & cores. They've even worked in a bootstrapping
process <https://github.com/joakimk/testbot_cloud>

From ( <https://github.com/joakimk/testbot/wiki/How-testbot-is-used> ) "... 60
minutes of tests to run in 10 minutes using 16 medium EC2 instances (32
cores), read the blog post." reports thoughtbot!

Code softly hackers.

------
grimen
So the question that remains after reading the README is...what does it do? :)

~~~
johnfn
Ah, didn't realize that was ambiguous. I edited the opening - does that make
it more clear?

~~~
grimen
Yes now I got it. :)

------
tonycoco
Isn't this exactly like travisci?

